# Typical Flex Driver



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

Seems like I'm tailing another Amazon driver today... Lots of packages with our style of barcode.... Anyways saw this today and thought it was funny...

I moved them all to the back lol


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

remember other other carriers still drop off Amazon packages too
on Sundays frequently I see the post office still delivering packages at the same time I am
I would be very careful moving anybody else's packages you could be caught on video and if something happens that look suspicious


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

Naw USPS,FedEx,UPS uses a different label.... It was the same ones we use....

Plus I dont give a **** if I get fired lol

I always deliver with Post Office people they ALWAYS ask me how easy it is....I say way easier but Id rather have your job and they look at me weird and I keep walking lol


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> on Sundays frequently I see the post office still delivering packages at the same time I am


The post office is closed on Sundays but UPS and FedEx, likely.



Young ST said:


> say way easier but Id rather have your job an


Must be nice having a secure place to leave packages...


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> The post office is closed on Sundays but UPS and FedEx, likely.
> 
> Must be nice having a secure place to leave packages...


Post office delivers packages on Sundays here, they have been for about 5 years now.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Same here, Amazon bludgeoned them into that as part of their contract/agreement a few years ago.

Knowing the USPS, I'm sure they're losing even more $$$ than ever on the deal, because that's how they roll.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> The post office is closed on Sundays but UPS and FedEx, likely.
> 
> Must be nice having a secure place to leave packages...


They maybe closed but they deliver amazon on sundays in texas for sure


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

mke said:


> Post office delivers packages on Sundays here, they have been for about 5 years now.


Interesting. Just for the holidays?


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Interesting. Just for the holidays?


Mainly, they used to be out other times of the year too, but now we have warehouses and armies of white amazon vans. I just saw a postal minivan in my neighborhood loaded down with familiar amazon packages, not the normal mailman.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Interesting. Just for the holidays?


Year round for my area


----------



## Kevrun (Dec 11, 2016)

Ha! That's awesome.


----------

